

EarthNC launched a new Android boating app (partnership with gaia GPS) - andrewljohnson
http://earthnc.com/earthnc-iphone-marine-charts/android-marine-charts

======
andrewljohnson
EarthNC also did an iPhone/iPad boating app with us earlier. Flight Charts is
on the horizon too :)

